# Ipad 1



## penichon06 (25 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Nouvelle sur le forum, je vous remercie d'avance pour vos conseils.
J'utilise régulièrement un imac car j'ai un site en ligne que je gère moi même. J'ai eu beaucoup de facilité à passer sur le mac par rapport au pc et perso j'en suis très satisfaite.
J'ai acheté ce week end un ipad première génération en très bon état, 64 go et 3g mais première génération. En même temps, cela me semble suffisant étant donné que je l'utiliserai seulement pour surfer à l'extérieur recherche google, mail et traitement de texte et cela provisoirement, donc pas la même utilité que mon mac.
Ma question : dois je obligatoirement faire une mise à jour...j'ai lu des posts à ce sujet où les utilisateurs regrettent certaines mises à jour...
Pourrais je installer pages ? ou un programme similaire ?
Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## ergu (25 Novembre 2013)

Salut,
J'ai eu un iPad de première génération jusqu'à il y a peu.

Oui, fais les mises à jour : de toutes façons, tu ne pourras pas aller au-delà de iOS 3 ou 4 (je ne me souviens plus) - suffisament ancien pour être stable et sans risque.

Pages fonctionnait dessus - par contre, peut-être pas la dernière version de Pages pour iOS, je ne sais pas si elle est compatible avec le iPad 1.
Du coup, il te faudrait une ancienne version de Pages pour iOS mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour en récupérer une.


----------



## penichon06 (25 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour ton aide.
A très bientôt.


----------



## CBi (25 Novembre 2013)

Le iPad Gen1 est limité à iOS 5.1.1 mais grâce au nouveau service de l'App Store, si la version la plus récente d'une app n'est pas disponible mais une version plus ancienne l'est, c'est cette dernière qui est proposée au téléchargement.

Ainsi, mon achat récent d'un iPhone 5 m'a permis de disposer gratuitement sur mon iPad1 de Keynote, GarageBand, Pages et Numbers. Mais pas de iPhoto (qui refuse de s'installer sur une machine dépourvue de caméra frontale). 

Ceci dit, j'utilise plus couramment l'app Office2HD, très pratique si on stocke ses données sur Google Drive. Il y a aussi, un peu moins bien mais gratuite, QuickOffice.

Outre la limitation de version de l'iOS qui empêche d'avoir certaines apps récentes, la limitation principale de l'iPad1 est de ne pas disposer de caméra, mais si on possède un iPhone par ailleurs, ce n'est pas vraiment un problème.


----------



## penichon06 (25 Novembre 2013)

Merci CBi
Vu que j'ai l'Imac, je n'ai pas l'utilité de tout ce qui est photo...j'ai iphoto et aperture et autres si j'ai besoin car je travaille avec un canon et je télécharge ensuite sur Imac pour la mise en page de mon site et je décompresse un max pour le téléchargement rapide des pages...rien de bien méchant.
Super ce sera largement suffisant pour l'utilisation que j'en fait : le surf en mobilité, la lecture et les mails avec petit traitement de texte....


----------



## CBi (26 Novembre 2013)

penichon06 a dit:


> Merci CBi
> Vu que j'ai l'Imac, je n'ai pas l'utilité de tout ce qui est photo...j'ai iphoto et aperture et autres si j'ai besoin car je travaille avec un canon et je télécharge ensuite sur Imac pour la mise en page de mon site et je décompresse un max pour le téléchargement rapide des pages...rien de bien méchant.
> Super ce sera largement suffisant pour l'utilisation que j'en fait : le surf en mobilité, la lecture et les mails avec petit traitement de texte....



Si tu fais de la photo, un accessoire pratique= le connecteur iPad pour appareil photo = idéal quand on est en déplacement pour faire une copie de sauvegarde du contenu de son appareil photo, visualiser les photos sur le iPad, les partager via email ou envoi dans le cloud. 
Tout ça se fait très bien avec un iPad1 !


----------

